# Nitrogen Blitz Progress



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

Ammonium Sulfate at 0.6/1000 about every 10-14 days since September 1. Milo in August due to high temps. We've had great rain the last couple of weeks and with the current temps, looking to be green well into November. I double mowed today and will be putting down another round of AmSul tomorrow with potash and spraying Ferromec. Really happy with the program and I'm getting a lot of exercise with mowing every 2-3 days.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Awesome! Amazing


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

So I was right? No overseed?


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow! Gorgeous! If it looks this good now I can only imagine how it will look next year.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

HadaGreatLawn said:


> Ammonium Sulfate at 0.6/1000 about every 10-14 days since September 1. Milo in August due to high temps. We've had great rain the last couple of weeks and with the current temps, looking to be green well into November. I double mowed today and will be putting down another round of AmSul tomorrow with potash and spraying Ferromec. Really happy with the program and I'm getting a lot of exercise with mowing every 2-3 days.


What is your HOC to be cutting every 2-3 days and fert every 10-14 days? Also, any PGR?


----------



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

g-man said:


> So I was right? No overseed?


I ended up scalping a couple areas (1000sqft) and overseeding with a light top dressing 3 weeks before I aerated/dethatched the entire lawn. It probably would've been fine without.


----------



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

VALawnNoob said:


> HadaGreatLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Ammonium Sulfate at 0.6/1000 about every 10-14 days since September 1. Milo in August due to high temps. We've had great rain the last couple of weeks and with the current temps, looking to be green well into November. I double mowed today and will be putting down another round of AmSul tomorrow with potash and spraying Ferromec. Really happy with the program and I'm getting a lot of exercise with mowing every 2-3 days.
> ...


No PGR. I've been maintaining at 3" but just dropped down to 2.5"


----------



## nemesis256 (Mar 27, 2021)

Damn! Lawn of the month contender here.


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Agreed, great lawn and great progress. I'm in NE wi and did the blitz at .5 per week since august. Not getting anywhere near the color you are. Nicely done!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Robs92k said:


> Agreed, great lawn and great progress. I'm in NE wi and did the blitz at .5 per week since august. Not getting anywhere near the color you are. Nicely done!


Two things to keep in mind:

1) I can make my grass look really dark depending on light conditions
2) Grass types can only get so dark

Your lawn is outstanding. I know we're always chasing for something better, but 95% of TLF members would give up a lot to have what you have - LOTM quality.

@HadaGreatLawn not taking anything away from what you've done. Your lawn looks fantastic. I would have guessed that was reel mowed. Nice work.

I'd have no issues nominating either one of you. :thumbup:


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Harts said:


> Robs92k said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed, great lawn and great progress. I'm in NE wi and did the blitz at .5 per week since august. Not getting anywhere near the color you are. Nicely done!
> ...


That's high praise indeed from not only a professional turf enthusiast (with an awesome lawn!!), but also an acclaimed hand model…lol.

I've been on TLF long enough to know the grass IS always greener on someone else's post (see what I did there?). I'm also beyond grateful for what I have (and specifically the help I get here from you all) and certainly very happy/ proud of what we've been able to accomplish this year.

My compliment was meant to be more "hey, beautiful lawn", less "damn, wish I had that!"

Side note; I'm not above fishing for compliments.

Thanks @Harts, truly!

@HadaGreatLawn …you have to change your screen name now and start a journal so we can nominate this beautiful beast. Love seeing WI represent!


----------



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks @nemesis256 @Harts @Robs92k for the compliments! Lawn of the month? I think I have a long way to go for that type of honor. I'm essentially a test plot for prodiamine application rates...

@Robs92k I dont think I can change my screename and I'm ok with that. I was seeded in September of 2019 with a local KBG mix under a straw blanket similar to you and ran into many of the same issues (you have an amazing lawn by the way). For two seasons under my belt, I am pretty happy with where it is now. My end goal is to reel mow an elite KBG turf. That will definitely require a journal but I'm a couple seasons from undertaking that.

Appreciate everyone and the forum


----------



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

Wanted to get one more app of ammonium sulfate but the weather is finally cooling off and things are definitely slowing down. Looking at low 50s/high 40s for the highs and nighttime lows in the 30s and 40s. Current soil temp is 47. The turf is staying wet from all the rain and I see some signs of fungus. Not sure if it's worth addressing at this point in the season so I welcome any feedback/thoughts.

I'm excited to see what this looks like next spring. I'll probably leave it at 2.5" to avoid any scalping.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks really great! Nicely done!


----------



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

Results of fall nitrogen blitz. All I've done this Spring, other than mow, is the following:

5/17/22: Milorganite 1.5x rate
6/11/22: Ferromec AC 6.0oz/1000 & N-Ext Sea-K 1.0oz/1000

Other than that, rain, sunshine, and irritation (4 times so far).

Peak form! It's all downhill from here until September.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Amazing... Can we see your soil test results?


----------



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

VALawnNoob said:


> Amazing... Can we see your soil test results?


I haven't done one this year. I'm slacking


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

HadaGreatLawn said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing... Can we see your soil test results?
> ...


I have ~22k sq ft and would like to upgrade from a Timemaster to FW15. How long does it take for you to mow your 20K yard and what about maintenance of the mower? I assume you have a big league lawn striping kit?


----------



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

VALawnNoob said:


> HadaGreatLawn said:
> 
> 
> > VALawnNoob said:
> ...


About 1.25 hours to mow it. Maintenance isn't bad at all. Everything is easily accessible. Other than routine maintenance, I've only had to tension the blade belt (common issue) and that was easy. I do have a checkmate on it and I believe it is the same one as on the timemaster. I will say that the FW15 stripes well without the kit too but nothing pops like a checkmate. My last pic was mowed 4 days apart and I'm still getting diamonds.


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

HadaGreatLawn said:


> Other than that, rain, sunshine, and irritation (4 times so far).


I've been irritated with my lawn way more than 4 times this spring. :lol:


----------



## HadaGreatLawn (Apr 8, 2021)

tommydearest said:


> HadaGreatLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Other than that, rain, sunshine, and irritation (4 times so far).
> ...


Haha, was going to edit to irrigation but I'm leaving it 🤣


----------

